# Gainesville/Florida Spring Game



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So I am taking my youngest up to the Florida spring game this Saturday, tell me you Gainesvillians where should we eat, what should we see (aside from the game)?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Never lived there but I spent a lot of time there when my brother was going to school there....its like a sea of chain resturants! lol

We used to go to David's BBQ a lot. Awesome & independent.
David's Real Pit BBQ

Only thing to do that sticks out in my mind from that time was the bat houses on UF.
Home | UF Bat House & Bat Barn | Florida Museum


----------



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

Too bad I didn't see this post earlier. I lived in Gainesville for 4 years.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got home from orlando today. Looked but didnt see anyone for a meet.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

itsott said:


> I just got home from orlando today. Looked but didnt see anyone for a meet.


I can only imagine what you guys from Alabama are doing to separate yourselves from the crowd....down here Florida we all look fairly normal so I am not surprised you didn't see any hobbyist on your trip...lol

Nevermind, I just ran an image search on 
"Alabama Frog Hobbyist" and am no longer surprised we went unnoticed--


----------

